# Outstanding T-Shirt Marketting Sites?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi guys

Just wondering if any of you guys have seen any 'outstanding' T-shirt marketting websites?

I'm often asked, what sort of website would you like? You know, I don't have a clue! But I do know a good website when I see one - just not seen many lately.

So, if you have a link to what you consider to be a great site, do post it and lets have a look. I'm sure there are many excellent sites out there.


----------



## playera (Aug 13, 2010)

T-shirt marketing sites? You can market your t-shirt using social media or offer t shirt blog review sites free shirts if they feature your design in exchange.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

playera said:


> T-shirt marketing sites? You can market your t-shirt using social media or offer t shirt blog review sites free shirts if they feature your design in exchange.


Thanks for the reply. I guess I didn't make myself clear - a common occurance!! 

I was referring to websites us T-Shirt producers have, not third party sites for marketing our products.

I have seen some excellent 'eye-catching' sites - I'll try and find the links and post them here.


----------



## DavidRobison (Dec 30, 2009)

What do you think of mine? I'm all ways looking for advice.


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

DavidRobison said:


> What do you think of mine? I'm all ways looking for advice.


Hey I have a shirt like that one but it says revolutionary with the evol spelled backwards. That's interesting.


----------



## mads (Jul 31, 2010)

There was a post about this a while back, try searching for “best T-shirt websites” and you might find it.

Personally, I really like what Ugmonk and Masked Clothing are doing with their sites. The key is to focus on the T-shirts, the rest in unimportant.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Two great sites MADS, very inspirational.

David, I liked the top part of your site but then jus to many words for me. Call me lazy, but I just wouldn't read all that.

Cheers

John


----------

